# Best Pizzas by Train



## CHamilton (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey, 2 Joes! How about some train trips to find the best pizzas? According to this list *[caution: obnoxious automatic video play alert] *almost all of the best pizzas are accessible by train. I think I saw one in Anchorage and one in Louisville that aren't easily accessible from Amtrak.

Surprisingly, Chicago doesn't do all that well, while even Seattle gets a couple of mentions. And I don't care what anybody says: I have no interest in brussels sprouts on pizza.

#93 Via Tribunali, Seattle (Margherita)

#82 Moose's Tooth Pub and Pizzeria, Anchorage, Alaska (Avalanche)

#79 Vito & Nick’s, Chicago (Sausage)

#78 Giordano's Pizza, Chicago (Special Stuffed Pie)

#66 Flying Squirrel Pizza, Seattle (No. 3)

#61 Falco's Pizza & Pasta, Chicago, Ill. (Sausage Thin Crust)

#60 Garage Bar, Louisville, Ky. (Sweet Corn)

#51 Pizzeria Uno, Chicago, Ill. ("Numero Uno "The One. The Best")

#45 Delancey Seattle, Wash. (Pepperoni Pie)

#40 Gino’s East, Chicago (Cheese Deep-Dish)

#37 Lou Malnati's Pizzeria, Chicago (Chicago Classic)

#23 Spacca Napoli, Chicago (Bufalina)

#22 Regina Pizzeria, Boston (Melanzane)

#9 Motorino, New York City (Brussels Sprouts)


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2014)

> #71 Anthony's Coal Fired Pizza, Florida


Anthony is now in FL? I guess his gig with AGR didn't work out!  And is the coal leftover from his steam locomotive?


----------



## grounded flyboy (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the list, Charlie. I will definitely keep this list and lots of other stuff from this web site.

This list is oddly focused 'north'. At this time of year we spend most of our time hitting the southern destinations... Fla next week. We have had several pizzas on our adventures and will continue to report them, when it happens. Right now we are looking for the best corned beef sandwich at a racetrack and second on our list is to try the local cuisine. Luckily, this pizza list isn't full of chain pizza joints so it loosely fits into our 'local cuisine' definition.

We'll keep you posted !!


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 17, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> I have no interest in brussels sprouts on pizza.


Motorino's brussels sprouts pizza is startlingly good. We noticed a long line for slices of artichoke pizza at a place nearby, but we were already stuffed with the Motorino pie.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 17, 2014)

Personally, I prefer Giordano's to Gino's East (I don't like Gino's crust), but I'm happy to see the four "big ones" made the list. 

I've yet to try Lou Malnati's, but I keep hearing good things. We plan to get some the next time we're in Chicago.

I've never heard of Vito & Nick's.


----------



## Shortline (Feb 17, 2014)

Mooses Tooth in Anchorage is fantastic. I remember when it opened, 1993 I think, was the crest of the brewpub craze. Great pizza, even better beer! Love living in Anchorage, was a great time to be there!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 17, 2014)

:hi: Nice Find Charlie!They missed Austin which is served Daily by the Texas Eagle! ^_^ Several outstanding Pizza Joints (my Favorites are Frank and Angies and Austin Pizza Company!) and Several Hundred Chain Joints!  (Round up the Usual Suspects!)

And I'll pass on the Brussel Sprouts also but agree that Artichokes and Mushrooms make for Tasty Pizza! :wub:


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 17, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Nice Find Charlie!They missed Austin which is served Daily by the Texas Eagle! ^_^ Several outstanding Pizza Joints (my Favorites are Frank and Angies and Austin Pizza Company!) and Several Hundred Chain Joints!


Actually, Jim, there are a couple of Austin places listed.

#56 Enoteca Vespaio, Austin, Texas (Margherita)

#48 The Backspace, Austin, Texas (Bianca)


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 26, 2014)

Malnattis beats the other Chicago deep dish chains, hands down. Have you tried Pizzaria Uno?


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 26, 2014)

NorthShore said:


> Malnattis beats the other Chicago deep dish chains, hands down. Have you tried Pizzaria Uno?


Aaaaaages ago. I remember liking it, but I don't remember it well enough to compare.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 26, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> > Malnattis beats the other Chicago deep dish chains, hands down. Have you tried Pizzaria Uno?
> ...


Time to do some experimental research!


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Feb 26, 2014)

My two cents worth on pizza near trains. I remember the first time I found Giordano's pizza near Chicago Union station. That pizza was by far the best I ever had in my life and that is saying something, as I had been around the world while serving in the Navy. After that first time, I started bringing family members and friends, and they too had the same opinion. Finally, I brought a family member from Scotland to Giordano's. He about choked to death on the cheese, however, his Facebook page stated "The best pizza ever...Chicago style". Perhaps there are other great pizza places out there, but there can only be one that is the best. I think it is Giordano's.


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 3, 2014)

*Thanks Charlie! Can you buy smaller pizzas at Giordano's for 2 people? Any idea on pricing? *


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 3, 2014)

sunchaser said:


> *Thanks Charlie! Can you buy smaller pizzas at Giordano's for 2 people? Any idea on pricing? *


You can, indeed, order a small deep dish. Here is the menu (with prices) for the location closest to Union Station:

http://giordanos.com/menu/?menu-location=downtown-central-loop

Don't let the prices scare you. That pizza is a MEAL. I can barely finish two pieces, even if I'm starving when I walk in the door.


----------



## rrdude (Mar 3, 2014)

This one.....

Hmmm, why won't upload from iPad???


----------

